# Sob! Sold!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.autorv.com/browse.aspx?AdName=CIM4175080

Sure, 34 years old, but I'm not one for comfort...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You bought it? 11,000 miles? Sounds like you got a steal!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unfortunately I didn't get it. Dude has another one from a sister fire station coming up for sale though.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Our neighboring dept. had one with 20,000 miles. It was sold for a similar price.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the idea of rolling up to a job in a fire engine red truck with sirens going.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I like the idea of rolling up to a job in a fire engine red truck with sirens going.


I was thinking of that little switch you hit to get all the traffic lights to turn green for you. :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Besides traffic lights, just having traffic get out of the way would be nice.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I was thinking of that little switch you hit to get all the traffic lights to turn green for you. :laughing:


All it takes is a strobe light in most cases. There is a sensor of sorts hanging near the traffic light that over-rides the light controls and gives you the green light.


----------

